# Angeln Rund um Lemmer???



## ZanderKalle (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Habe mir im Sommer ein Bungalow gemietet mit Boot und alles was das Anglerherz begehrt!!!
Und da ich mich richtig vorbereiten möchte wollte ich mal fragen ob da schon mal einer war und mir tipps geben kann bezüglich der Angelstellen und Köder!?
Ich interessiere mich hauptsächlich für Raubfische!!!

Methoden: von Spinn bis Schleppangeln  und auch mal ein Ansitz

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,5.706711&spn=0.086965,0.215607&t=h&z=13&om=0

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Rund um Lemmer???*

war denn da noch keiner!?
Hat keiner tipps!?


----------



## Jockel13883 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Rund um Lemmer???*

Hallo Zanderkalle,
wenn du auf dem Ijsselmeer angeln möchtets, hast du gute Chancen, an den Kanten des Fahrwassers (durch Tonnen gekennzeichnet aber mit Echolot noch besser zu finden) Barsche und Zander zu fangen. Allerdings solltest du bei Westwind auf den Wellengang achten, da die Lemmerbucht nach Westen völlig offen ist und sich dort durch die Trichterform ein gefährlich hoher und kurzer Wellengang aufbauen kann. Desweiteren gibts im Norden der Lemmerbucht relativ dicht unter Land einen zum Teil unter, zum Teil über Wasser liegenden Steindamm, an dem man zwar gut Barsche fangen kann, von dem man das Boot aber immer in einem ausreichenden Abstand halten sollte.

Im übrigen solltest du dich über die Ver- und Gebote informieren, die dort gelten, zum Beispiel ist am Ijsselmeer das Nachtangeln verboten.

Desweiteren musst du bei Lemmer immer mit relativ viel Schiffsverkehr rechnen, da über die Princes-Margriet-Schleuse das Hinterland von Lemmer erreciht werden kann und dort sowohl Sport-als auch Berufsschifffahrt hindurch fährt.


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Rund um Lemmer???*

Danke das hört sich ja gut an:m
Hast du vielleicht noch eine Gewässerkarte und noch ein paar Tipps zur Köder Wahl ich will hauptsächlich Drop shotten


----------



## Jockel13883 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Rund um Lemmer???*

Eine Gewässerkarte kann ich dir leider nicht geben, da ich keine zur Hand habe. Fürs Ijsselmeer gibts sehr gute Karten i jedem Wassersportgeschäft in den Niederlanden, allerdings kostet der Kartensatz rund 70 Euro, ist also für eine Woche angeln etwas zu teuer. Am besten gehst du zum VVV in Lemmer und lässt dich dort beraten, vlt. haben die sowas ähnliches wie eine Gewässerkarte.
Zur Köderwahl kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, werden wohl die üblichen DS-Köder sein. Ich habe dort in der Ecke das letzte mal vor 5 Jahren gefischt und meine Barsche und Zander alle mit Köderfisch und Tauwurm gefangen.


----------

